# Back on the train...



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

What do you get when you put an amateur dove owner, two young parents and a runty baby together? Well, you get something to do over the Christmas break. My friend is the new owner of two ringneck doves, who are young and new parents... They managed to hatch an egg, though seemed to be unsure of whether or not they had to sit on it all day, and a newborn baby ringneck dove has landed in my care. The parents abandoned the egg before it even hatched, and it apparently hatched while all alone on the floor of the cage. Now the baby is warming up in my brooder, looking so tiny and helpless. These things are puny, by the way. I'm not afraid, though. The beak seems to be a 'doable' size and the millions of tiny cut off baby bottle nipples will do just fine... Put that and a few rolls of paper towel, a bag of kaytee and a sheet to chart its progress, and you get a feeling of prepared-ness. Not to mention all the other supplies I've randomly picked up in my past experiences... Millions of 1ml and 10ml syringes, balloons and other devices for feeding. Wonderful bleach for disinfecting, gram scales galore, about ten thermometers... Yes, I think I'm all prepared.

Wish me luck, everybody. I'll post pictures as soon as I can. From what I've seen at the internationaldovesociety.com in the ringneck dove section, this little baby is a blonde. It has dark eyes and quite a bit of yellow fuzz, as well as a dark ring around the end of the beak.

Wish the little one luck...


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck to you and little one...they grow so fast. Can't wait to see updates as you go along, and pics too


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, baby had its first feed just a little over an hour ago. The crop is emptying nicely so I think a second feed is in order in due time.
Edit: So now the crop is pretty much empty and the water is now going to be boiling again. As he grows stronger, I'll start to feed more, but at first his head is rather wobbly, so small amounts are okay for now... More updates later.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Doves only take about 2-3 weeks to grow up I believe....So you won't have too long hand raising the little guy. Hopefully he/she will grow up to be a healthy little dove


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a full 16 days off and even after that, I can be around quite a bit, so the baby will have my utmost attentions. What a little darling--it's started to peep, very soft little peeps. x3 So cute. Third feeding very soon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Vasp...sounds exciting and scarey...all at the same time!!

Seems you are well prepared and we all wish you and the little one the BEST!!

Post pics when you can and do keep us updated!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the good luck. ^^ I've never hand fed a baby this tiny before, aside from some robins, but they don't count because their mouths are so huge. This little one is teeny! Tiny! I thought baby Toad was tiny, but that was a feral pigeon--this little one is teensy. 4th feeding coming right up. xD


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

How exciting Vasp  Love all the updates - and of course look forward to some pictures too. Almost 2 wks ago I adopted my first two birds - ringneck doves. Mother & daughter - so I know I won't have any babies (least for now  ). Full grown they're so tiny - I can't imagine what handfeeding a baby must be like. Good luck and happy feedings


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck!!! Sounds like a real cutie.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you, everyone. I'll try to get some pictures for you all today.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I definitely appreciate how tiny they are.
Yesterday, my pair was practicing 'feeding' behavior. My husband called me over and told me one was "trying to eat the other one's head, but his face was too small" and he "stopped them from attacking each other".  Just typical billing and mock feeding stuff.
I still don't know which ones are mated, due to not catching them in the act with the bands on yet. I'm pretty sure it's Sanjaya and Sugar.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, they're pretty tiny birds. When you think about it, they're not all that much bigger than a robin--probably why this baby seems a lot like the size my robins were. Everything is going fine with the little one so far, his feeding response is good and everything, and he eats well and then sleeps. Crop is emptying well, too. The only question I have is whether I should increase the consistency of the formula at 2 days, like the kaytee exact bag instructs. It says "6 parts water hatch-2 days, and then 2-5 days, 2-3 parts water". I don't think I switched so suddenly before, but I just noticed this, and is this just for parrots, or...?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Vasp said:


> The only question I have is whether I should increase the consistency of the formula at 2 days, like the kaytee exact bag instructs. It says "6 parts water hatch-2 days, and then 2-5 days, 2-3 parts water". I don't think I switched so suddenly before, but I just noticed this, and is this just for parrots, or...?


I think you should go with your experience and feeling about what is best. I never make Kaytee Exact as thick as the instructions specify, and my babies have done well with few problems. My permitted rehabber friend, however, makes and uses very thick Exact formula, and she doesn't have any problems with the babies either. Anyway, if it were me, I would do what seems right to me based on prior experience.

Terry


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

My gut feeling tells me to keep it a little bit thinner than Kaytee recommends... I think thickness can give them more nutrients, but I just don't want any problems like slow crop issues. I don't keep it thin -all- the time, just for the first week at least. I don't want them to have any problems digesting it, or any remnants to get stuck in their crop.


----------

